# 2 Police Officers Hit, Hurt By Car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Driver Taken Into Custody_

*Video: *2 Officers Hit 

*WORCESTER, Mass. -- *Police are investigating an accident overnight in Worcester that left two police officers injured when they answered a call to a liquor store on Route 12.

NewsCenter 5's Steve Lacy reported that there was some kind of incident involving two officers, one from the city of Worcester and one from Clark University, and a yellow sports car.

The Clark University officer was alerted to an incident at State Liquors and responded with the Worcester officer. That officer, identified as Michael Palermo, was injured in an accident. He suffered a broken leg. The Worcester officer was also injured, but not as seriously. His identity has not been released.

It was unclear whether the yellow car involved in the accident was fleeing a crime. The driver of that car was taken into custody.

*NewCenter 5 and the Boston Channel.com will have more details as they become available.*

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

*Two police officers in Worcester hurt on the job*

_
WORCESTER, Mass. -- Two police officers in Worcester are hurt in the line of duty. 
A routine traffic stop turned near deadly after a Clark University police officer Michael Polermo and a Worcester police officer pulled a car over on Park Avenue near Clark University. *The suspect had apparently been flashing a false police badge at women near the Clark University campus*. Shortly after being pulled over, the suspect took off dragging both police officers until his car flipped over. 
The suspect was arrested, and police also found a 45-caliber handgun under his seat. A number of charges are sure to follow today, including attempted murder, because two officers were badly injured.
The two officers and suspect were taken to the University of Massachusetts Medical Center.
Officials said the two police officers may have broken bones, but will be OK. The suspect's injuries are unknown.
The incident is still under investigation at this time.

Whacker!! I hope for a speedy recovery to both officers.
_


----------

